# Tile grout repair/replace.



## dlag (Nov 30, 2011)

How do I fill in low spots on shower tile floor, mosaic marble tile. Do I first remove as much as I can of original tile, clean, install new, or is there a less labor intensive way.
Thanks David


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

dlag said:


> is there a less labor intensive way.


 :no:

Why are there low spots to begin with? What type of waterproofing was used? Can you actually remove the tile without compromising the waterproofing?

If I was looking at this situation described, I'd be quoting for a complete tear-out of the pan. Obviously, the original installer wasn't competent as there are low spots on the mud bed. What other mistakes have been made too? Tear out or not touching it.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

dlag said:


> How do I fill in low spots on shower tile floor, mosaic marble tile. Do I first remove as much as I can of original tile, clean, install new, or is there a less labor intensive way.
> Thanks David


Whoops not enough coffee this morning - I read that you need to fill low spots on the grout. So I answered this; 

Has the shower floor been used already? If so it should get a proper cleaning first. We like the Aqua Mix Tile N' Grout cleaner here in Vancouver for any grout haze or grout cleaning project. Heed the safety warnings on this product because it is a acid based cleaner.

Once clean we follow an old rule of thumb that a grout repair should have the depth of the new grout >= the width of the grout joint. In a dream world the prep work would see the prep work leaving you a dado shaped void once finished but this is rarely possible to do.

Low spots on the shower floor is tricky to repair and like Angus mentioned a much larger problem and one that would raise many red flags for me.

Can you send a picture of the drain? If it is a Kerdi Drain then removing a few tiles might damage the waterproofing. If it is a standard clamping style drain you might have a good safety net of mortar under that tile. Ask the client if they have any prep pictures. Here in Vancouver I build a lot of hybrid showers and like a Kerdi drain have my waterproofing topical right under the tile. 

I would be using an angle grinder and ripping cross cuts say 5/16" thick on a 3/8" tile and cutting out the low tile with out removing the mortar below it. Then using most likely a little Grani Rapid or Mapecem to change the grade depending on the amount needed.

Once repaired I would insure this shower gets a flood test to double check the shower holds water after the repair. It might be wise to do one before any repair work starts since there is a good job it leaks already.

Good Luck.

JW


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, first a bit of clarification. Your title says tile GROUT repair/replace, but your post speaks of tile. Which is it??????


----------

